# Help with a new Siggy Please



## rochie (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm hoping you guy's with photoshop will weave your magic and blend my 4 favourite ww2 fighters into a new siggy for me !
here's the pics, thanks in advance guys


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 15, 2008)

You want these animated pics or real pics?


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2008)

animated please if thats possible they're skins from il2 1946 that i use when playing the game buti'll be happy with what ever you can do


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2008)

Not animated.But here you are my quick attempt.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2008)

I think he wanted all 4 planes merged into one siggy Wojtek... And when he says animated, he's referring to the IL2 game shots of the planes he posted, not a gif file...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2008)

Now I caught it.THX Dan

Well, here the next attempt.


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2008)

spot on wurger thank you the last two are great


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2008)

resized my new siggy


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Good work, looks good!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks good...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree. But I have to check something when I get home back.

Well I got back home and checked it again.What kind of application did you use to resize the pic ,Rochie? Unfortunately it lost some of its quality so I resized it again with Irfanview for you.
I would be glad if you could replace your pic with it.


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2010)

ok siggy wizards,would like some help with turning this pic into a new siggy, my effort is below, looking forward to seeing your efforts please


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, this is what I'm working on:


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2010)

good start Marcel, thank you


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, polished it a bit (lots of rough edges in the preview) and made some variants. I absolutly don't know what you fancy, so I just did what came to my mind in a short notice:
1. Pic above, but perfected:




2. Inserted sir Winston:




3. Union Jack, color overlay:




4. Union Jack, sepia tuned overlay:




5. Union Jack + sir Winston


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2010)

That last one is aces! great job! I'm busy working on my own - maybe I'll post a few in my thread to see what others think.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe Dowding would be nice, instead of sir Winston? I also changed the font a little.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2010)

Either Dowding or Churchill work well, it is really just personal preference and I don't think both would fit/work particularly well.

Those are coming along nicely Marcel. Perhaps another font would be worth a try but again upto Karl.


----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW....... Marcel i love the last one, but is it possible for you to use the same font you have in your siggy ?
many Thanks.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2010)

rochie said:


> WOW....... Marcel i love the last one, but is it possible for you to use the same font you have in your siggy ?
> many Thanks.


Hi Rochie,

Last one being the one with Churchill or with Dowding?
Sure I can make one with the weathered type-writing font. I'll see to that this evening.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 21, 2010)

I love them all but I would like to see Trenchard, the father of the RAF and indeed all successive air forces should get a look in.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2010)

Love the Churchill one. 

If I had to pick a face for that siggy myself, it would most likely be one of the Hurricane aces, or a Spitfire ace for Spitfire planes, like Robert Stanford Tuck or Douglas Bader.
But as it is with Sir Winston, that's a result I really like. Everyone doesn't know the top RAF officers, leaders and aces - but everyone knows Sir Winston.


----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Hi Rochie,
> 
> Last one being the one with Churchill or with Dowding?
> Sure I can make one with the weathered type-writing font. I'll see to that this evening.



Dowding please, though Douglas Bader would be nice if possible


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2010)

Okay, here they are:
1. version with sir Dowding





2. with Bader




3. with sir Hugh Trenchard, specially for Vic


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## imalko (Jun 21, 2010)

Great stuff Marcel. They're all good. Don't know which Karl will chose, but I would use the version with Dowding...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2010)

Great stuff, personally I would go for the one with either Dowding, Churchill or Bader. However they are all great.

1 thing I think would be worth a go is this. Looking a the pictures you have chosen it should be possible to create a sig with all three in formation (a Vic formation) with I think Bader (because the shot looks like it would work best) in the middle (or Dowding) and the other 2 flanking him.


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Great stuff, personally I would go for the one with either Dowding, Churchill or Bader. However they are all great.
> 
> 1 thing I think would be worth a go is this. Looking a the pictures you have chosen it should be possible to create a sig with all three in formation (a Vic formation) with I think Bader (because the shot looks like it would work best) in the middle (or Dowding) and the other 2 flanking him.



what a great idea Gnomey, any chance of that Marcel, if you dont mind that is ?
Bader flanked by Dowding and Trenchard, last request i promise


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Marcel, you're a good man and to be honest, I like them all.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 23, 2010)

I must say, it would not be my choice, I think too crowded, but the customer is king  :


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2010)

Great job, Marcel! 

All of the versions look good, but I'll admit that my favorite is the last one with Churchill.


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmmm, i see what you mean Marcel, might just go with Bader i think.
many thanks my friend
Karl


----------



## Marcel (Jun 23, 2010)

My pleasure


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2010)

I was thinking of them smaller than that if there was the 3 of them so that they would still not crowd the siggy. Still good work Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> I was thinking of them smaller than that if there was the 3 of them so that they would still not crowd the siggy. Still good work Marcel.



Okay, we could try that. I think it looks a little better, but Dowding doesn't look good. A frontal shot like the others would be better, I think. Anyone has a better photo?
I still think it's too crowded but don't want to make the portraits any smaller.

BTW You should type 'Dowding' in Google Images. You get a lot of pictures of a nude-model, nice looking. Maybe I should put in her for Rochie?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, I'll be the first to admit, yes I did Google Dowding and she looks MUCH better then the other one.

(BTW, great siggy)


----------



## rochie (Jun 24, 2010)

i love my new siggy Marcel, Bader is hero of mine and one of the reasons i got interested in WWII aiviation as i went to Bader school when i lived in thornaby a former WWII airfield.
many thanks mate !
Karl


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Good one Marcel!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd agree a better picture of Dowding would improve it, however there don't seem to be many around (the one on google would be good though ). Still looks a little crowded I agree and the can't be made much smaller.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2010)

Rochie, did my annual Christmas siggy for you! Sorry but I just love that pic!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

LMAO

BRILLIANT!


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2010)

many thanks Chris, will put it up in a week or so !


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2011)

could a Mod put my Battle of Britain siggy back up please as i keep getting a error message saying its to long, i suspect it has to do with my group build icons, pic is below

thanks in advance 

Karl


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

Done.


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2011)

thank you Sir


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2011)

You'r welcome.


----------



## rochie (Feb 14, 2013)

ok feel its time for a change of siggy.

anybody better at graphic manipulation than me fancy having a go at playing with the below pic, maybe also add my name in top right corner in a suitable font or style ?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2013)

Let's try this....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicely done Marcel!


----------



## rochie (Feb 15, 2013)

i like it Marcel, just needs the E adding to my name though !

like the way you cut out the Lightning and coloured the water

thanks


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2013)

rochie said:


> i like it Marcel, just needs the E adding to my name though !
> 
> like the way you cut out the Lightning and coloured the water
> 
> thanks


Ah, stupid of me... I'll change that when I get back home.

Made the Lightning in sepia as well, coloured better with the water.


----------



## rochie (Feb 15, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Ah, stupid of me... I'll change that when I get back home.
> 
> Made the Lightning in sepia as well, coloured better with the water.



so you did, i can see that now.

thanks


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay, added the E 





Played around some more, got the idea from master Wurger:




Added some rivits









Maybe a border?










Hmm, funny, the appearance of the Ligthing seems lighter or darker depending on the border. Fun thing is, I did not change the brightness


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2013)

That last one is the best! Great job Marcel!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2013)

Good job, Marcel...hard to select a favorite out of the group! 

I see what you mean by what seems to be changes in color with the different border...kind of a fun optical illusion!


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2013)

Awsome Marcel !

Do like the two with the rivets

Again thanks a lot


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmm, still some transparancy problems, I didn't see that on my normal monitor, but I can see it on the iPad. Have to fix that if Karl chooses one of these.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 16, 2013)

Great stuff and I like # 4 best.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2013)

rochie said:


> Awsome Marcel !
> 
> Do like the two with the rivets
> 
> Again thanks a lot


yes I like them too, was the first time I made screws from scratch on Gimp, turned out well. I have to fix the lower two corners though, there are some coloured pixels left and I don't know where they come form. I guess they from the sepia layer, where I might have been not careful enough. Wil, fix that tonight. Are you going to choose one of those?


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2013)

Marcel said:


> yes I like them too, was the first time I made screws from scratch on Gimp, turned out well. I have to fix the lower two corners though, there are some coloured pixels left and I don't know where they come form. I guess they from the sepia layer, where I might have been not careful enough. Wil, fix that tonight. Are you going to choose one of those?


Yes, probably the one with the grey rivets


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2013)

The annoying thing is that my monitor is not good enough to see this  So I upload and check with my iPad.







Seems to be okay now...
Also adjusted the lower border, removed some pixels that annoyed me.
Don't use an iPad, screen is way too good, so you see every annoying detail


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2013)

Nicely done Marcel!


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2013)

Marcel said:


> The annoying thing is that my monitor is not good enough to see this  So I upload and check with my iPad.
> 
> View attachment 224857
> 
> ...



Fantastic Marcel, love it and will get it set up when i am on my home computer and have a bit more time !

many thanks my friend it is better than i imagined it would be.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 17, 2013)

Well done, Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 18, 2013)

rochie said:


> Fantastic Marcel, love it and will get it set up when i am on my home computer and have a bit more time !
> 
> many thanks my friend it is better than i imagined it would be.


 
Any time Karl, enjoyed doing it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bl**dy nice work Marcel!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2013)

That does look pretty sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, really nice job Marcel.


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2013)

test


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

You forgot an indent tag...


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2013)

Njaco said:


> You forgot an indent tag...


thanks will look at that now


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2013)

ok brought mine up to date


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry, if I made ya work but it took a few days to get the icons straightened out. Still working on the future GBs.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2013)

no need to be sorry Chris, you guy's do enough and it gave me a chance to practice a little with gimp !
also saves me asking a mod to change my siggie as well


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

Damn Karl! You've only missed two group build! That has to be a record around here.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Damn Karl! You've only missed two group build! That has to be a record around here.



yeah i done alright, no place's since moving to intermediate though !!!!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2013)

correction


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2013)

another correction, used the alternate P-51 icon


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking good Karl.


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2013)

thank you sir


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the Churchill quote


----------



## rochie (May 1, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love the Churchill quote



can't imagine a politician saying anything like that nowadays !!!


----------



## N4521U (May 1, 2013)

I have Never been able to install a sig! Never. 
Am calling for a little help to put this one in, pullleeeeze.....


----------



## Marcel (May 2, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I have Never been able to install a sig! Never.
> Am calling for a little help to put this one in, pullleeeeze.....


http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html Njaco made good work of that description.


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2013)

I wonder???????????????


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2013)

nope


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I have Never been able to install a sig! Never.
> Am calling for a little help to put this one in, pullleeeeze.....



Bill if you are getting an error messege about 1000 characters then it is all your GB icons stopping you from uploading your siggie.

either get a Mod to do it for you or like Glenn and i did, put all your GB icons onto 1 jpg to save space.


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2013)

That is it then. Thanks.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2013)

added my latest GB icon


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2013)

Wurger said:


>



thank you Sir if it was yourself that put it on for me first ?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2013)

My pleasure Karl.


----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2013)

added latest GB icon


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hmmm....I didn't know we added our own.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Hmmm....I didn't know we added our own.
> 
> Geo



we dont my friend but as i wanted to be able to edit my own siggy i made a single jpeg of all of mine so it would not go over the 500 character limit needed


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 15, 2013)

Merci.

Geo


----------

